# A Cautionary Tale From Belgium...



## mookster (Mar 16, 2013)

If any of you are planning a Belgium trip that includes Maison Boon, take serious care.

Whilst inside a week ago, the farmer who lives next door snuck inside while we were upstairs, armed with a large wooden pole. I only spotted him when he was in the doorway of the bedroom I was photographing as he flew into a rage, he smashed the pole so hard on the bed a couple of feet from me it broke in two, then threatened me with it - my mate who was in another room at the time emerged at that moment and we managed to get the hell out of there, only to see his wife or inbred sister cutting the valves off our tyres with a pair of bolt croppers! Luckily she only managed to let one tyre down properly before we disturbed her although she was close to getting a second one off. A minute or so after we got back to the car we also heard a shotgun fire in the location of the house....so be very careful out there, or just don't go at all it's not worth risking being killed over!

Luckily this was our only serious incident on the trip, although I can honestly say I've never been so scared for my personal safety ever.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 16, 2013)

Bloody hell! Im hearing alot of things like this happening in BE at the moment. 

Glad to hear your all out safe though!


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 16, 2013)

*Heard a similar tale from Chateau Noisy! Thats all ya need eh.. Psycho crazy farmer!! *


----------

